# HELP!! Compiling Driver for LAN Card



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 28, 2006)

Me Linux newbie.

I have got Ubuntu 5.something and a Realtek RTL8139 PCI Ethernet Card. The driver has these instructions:

*www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-.aspx?lineid=1&famid=3&series=16&Software=True

Linux drivers can be downloaded from here. I am stuck at the complining the c file part. I dunno how to

I am giving free info domain to whoever helps me out!


----------



## JGuru (Jul 29, 2006)

You don't need to compile the source of drivers to connect to the Net!!!
 Now listen up, & do what I say:
 Open the Terminal Window & type:
 $ gksu network-admin
   This will open the 'Network Settings' dialog box.
 Here , click on 'Connection' tab , select 'Ethernet Connection', 
 Click on 'Properties'  That opens up the 'Interface Properties' dialog
 Make sure 'Enable this Connection' is enabled.(selected)
  In the Connection Settings : DHCP
  Click 'OK', again 'OK'.
  To test whether you are able to connect to the Net, from the Terminal Window type:
 $ ping www.yahoo.com
 (This will display the statistics like bytes transferred, IP address, time taken)
 If you are getting these statistics, that means your Net connection is working!!
 So open FireFox browser and type any URL and see it.
 By the way I also use Realtek Ethernet card. No need to install any drivers in Ubuntu!!


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2006)

i cant help uout ,but what makes me reply to this thread is 
i also have the same ethernet adapder Realtek RTL8139 same prob occur to me about one month ago , i had made dual boot system but when i see that 
there r no inbuilt drivers and becoz of it i m not able to use the net , one more prob. was there not even able to install real one player in ubuntu(given by digit).so while experimenting my ubuntu got currupted and i had to format my drives, now i m looking for fc5 but not able to find out anywhere .
one request if u r able to compile the driver plz do inform me .
may be then i ll give ubuntu a second try.

jguru 
i dont remember exactly , but when i was installing ubuntu , during the 
set up phase , when network details r to be filled , ubuntu was not able 
to detect the ethernet adapter ,what u have to say in this case. i think 
the ethernet adapter must be detected first before chekcing other things.
right.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 29, 2006)

^^ YESSS

The same thing happened to me ... Netwrok card wasn't detected...

Here's the readme file with the drivers:



> 8139too.c release note
> 2001/10/31 by ShuChen Shao
> 
> 1.This driver was originally based on 8139too.c version "0.9.15".
> ...



Here's teh driver:

ftp://152.104.238.194/cn/nic/rtl8139abcd8130810xseries/linux24x-8139cp(160).zip


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2006)

this is the same that is given in the driver cd :
*************************************************
**   Silan SC92031 PCI  Fast Ethernet Adapter  **
**                                             **
**   LINUX driver                              **
*************************************************

Introduction:
=============

    The instructions are for linux driver installation. You must
    compile the source code to generate sc92031.o and use insmod command to
    insert sc92031.o as module.

Contents of the Subdirectory:
=============================

    readme.txt                This file.
    sc92031.c                 The linux core driver source code file
    Makefile                  Makefile for generating driver object file

Kernel Supported
================
    This driver support linux kernel version 2.4.x/2.5.x now.

Installation
============
    1) Create a temporary directory:
        # mkdir /temp

    2) Change to the temporary directory:
        #cd /temp

    3) Copy driver (sl_linux.tgz) from CD-ROM to the temporary directory, and follow the commands: 
       # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
       # cp /mnt/sl_linux.tgz /temp

    4) untar the archive file:
       # tar xzvf sl_linux.tgz
       # cd sc92031

    5) Compile the driver source files and it will generate sc92031.o, and
       copy it to correct driver installation path (The installation directory
       is different in different kernel versions. In 2.4.x kernel, the path is 
       /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION/kernel/drivers/net/, and in 2.2.x kernel,
       the path is /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION/net/)
       # make install

    6) Check configuration file (/etc/modules.conf or /etc/conf.modules,it 
       depend on your Linux distribution) for loading kernel modules. Make sure
       there is the following content in the configuration file, where # is 
       interface number :
        alias eth# sc92031 

    7) Reboot now:
        shutdown -r now 

    8) Install your driver module (If the driver module is in the wrong place,
       an error message will appear, and say that can't find the driver 
       module):
        insmod sc92031.o

    8) Use ifconfig command to assign the IP address, where # is network 
       interface number:
        ifconfig eth# <IP>

    9) Check the interface works:
        ping <remote_host_IP>

Uninstallation
==============
    Please enter the following commands to uninstall your driver:
      # make uninstall

Module Parameter:
=================
The following parameters can be set when we install the driver module. You can add this parameters when
you execute 'insmod' command to install the driver 
      # insmod sc92031.o  work_node =0x00

work_mode
  work_mode is used for setting the speed and duplex mode of NIC.Value is as followed:
        Autoselect 0x00
	M10-half   0x01
	M10-full   0x02
	M100-half  0x04
	M100-full  0x08

If you want to use other modes,it can be changed by the following steps:
        # ifdown eth0
        # rmmod sc92031
        # insmod sc92031.o work_mode= ****


----------



## JGuru (Jul 29, 2006)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> jguru,
> i dont remember exactly , but when i was installing ubuntu , during the
> set up phase , when network details r to be filled , ubuntu was not able
> to detect the ethernet adapter ,what u have to say in this case. i think
> ...



@Shashan4u,
                     There are times when  Ubuntu is not able to detect your Ethernet card.
 In that case, you can download the Linux driver source & compile & install the drivers.
 Always use the latest version of Linux, use Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake). Chances
 of your Ethernet card getting detected are high!! This also happens with other
 devices like Graphics Card. So use the latest version of Ubuntu.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 29, 2006)

the make install command doesnt work 
It gives me error 

bash : make : command not found 

or somethin like that


----------



## mehulved (Jul 29, 2006)

Oops this means make isn't installed on your system yet. You will need to get make and gcc from packages.ubuntu.com and it's dependancies if any. 
But, this is certainly strange. As far as I can remember, Ubuntu 6.06 detects my Realtek 8139C card. I can't boot into ubuntu and check for now as I am out of space there.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 30, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Me Linux newbie.
> I have got Ubuntu 5 something and a Realtek RTL8139 PCI Ethernet Card.



@Tech_your_future, this guy is running a pretty old Ubuntu (4.04 I think!!).
 That's why RealTek Ethernet card is not detected!! I have already told him to
 use the latest Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake). By the way, I'm also using RealTek
 Ethernet card, and everything works perfectly.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2006)

Well he's saying, it's 5 something. My card worked in 5.10, so I guess maybe it's 5.04 and and your 4.04 is a typo . If the card doesn't work in that version, IMO best would be to get 6.06 too. Becuase after connecting to the net too he'll have 1000's of updates, also I guess they've stopped updates for it. So, not much sense using it for now.


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

My card is the same and worked on 5.04 and 5.10 too.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 1, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> My card is the same and worked on 5.04 and 5.10 too.



Does it get automatically detected while installation??

Anyways, I tried compiling with gcc and it was givin me errors that included files not found etc etc...

Can some1 compile and give me the driver c source...??


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

Err, yeah while installing itself it asked me to configure the network details and used DHCP to connect to net too.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 1, 2006)

*bump*

HELP Me ! I'm still unable to compile the c file....


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2006)

Firstly did you configure your network settings right? Since it seems others having the same card are saying, it's been detected. Maybe your connection settings isn't proper.
And this driver is based on kernel 2.4.x whereas Ubuntu uses kernel 2.6.x so it may not work, AFAIK.
All right, which kernel have you got? If you don't know, give the output of 

```
uname -a
```
. And which connection are you using and how are you trying to connect? Maybe if you are going wrong somewhere, someone will be able to point out.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 3, 2006)

The kernel is 2.6.x only.

Im getting error while compiling the c source to .o (object) file..


If this goes on...Im gonna quite using linux...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 3, 2006)

I am sure you don't need to compile the driver. And also your version of ubuntu is 5.10 or 6.06. This should detect and work fine with your LAN card. How can you say your LAN card is not detected?
It seems you are messing up somewhere in configuring the connection. It's not a problem with LAN card or it's drivers.
BTW, the drivers you have got are for kernel 2.4.x so they won't work on 2.6.x.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, My Ubuntu version is breezy 5.10. 

The card works fine under Windows
Let's start it over:

I got a driver cd with the LAN Card and had to install the drivers for Windows. There is a zip file in the cd with c file, Makefile, Readme file. The readme file says that you need to compile the c file using Makefile and put the object file somewhere.



> Contents of the Subdirectory:
> =============================
> 
> readme.txt This file.
> ...







> 5) Compile the driver source files and it will generate sc92031.o, and
> copy it to correct driver installation path (The installation directory
> is different in different kernel versions. In 2.4.x kernel, the path is
> /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION/kernel/drivers/net/, and in 2.2.x kernel,
> ...



Thing is that the command make install doesn't work and an error is issued:



> bash : make : command not found (something)



helphelphelphelp


----------



## mehulved (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh 
Did you first try to get your connection working? Or did you just try to install these drivers?
Your connection should work without this drivers. Did you fill up the required information under System => Administration => Networking ?
If yes, do you get any error message? What happens?


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 3, 2006)

Ubuntu f@$^& did not detect my Card...........::__::.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 3, 2006)

Ubuntu f@$^& did not detect my Card...........::__::.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 3, 2006)

z fighter is saying right.
ive the same problem while installing ubuntu at that time .i ve ubuntu 
5.10.which doesn't detect the lan card.
what i m thinking is to install ubuntu 6.06 and also recommend zfighter to 
install as it is latest and shud solve our problems.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 4, 2006)

Ya, I ordered it from Shipit!



> 10 CDs requested in 2006-07-29. 10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-08-01. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.



Or should I install the Gentoo Linux on the Digit DVD?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 4, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Or should I install the Gentoo Linux on the Digit DVD?


Not such a good idea with your experience. Gentoo requires you to have some previous experience in linux to understand what you are doing. I'd rather say you don't try gentoo right away.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG, Ubuntu Sucks big time...I just downloaded Ubuntu Drapper iso. It took me a ****ing whole day...and guess what?? It failed to detect my LAN card!!

It was a live cd...Not error that It didnt detect any network card...nothing...Ubuntu ****in sucks...Even it doesnt have make and compiler pre-installed.

I quit PERIOD


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh well... have a look.

*img309.imageshack.us/img309/3699/screenshotfs6.jpg

I guess it something to do with your PC, not Ubuntu, anyways, did you even try going to Networking and enabling DHCP for eth0 ? Does your card have issues with the mobo, works fine with windows?

It has a make and a compiler in it, atleast my shipit cd had it...


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Oh well... have a look.
> 
> *img309.imageshack.us/img309/3699/screenshotfs6.jpg
> 
> ...



I tried *EVERYTHING*

In the device manager, It shows up as an unknown device  
The ifconfig doesnt show up any ethernet devices

My card works fine in windows  

Whats 'mobo'?

Mine doesnt has any make and compiler



> Bash : make : command not found



When I try to './configure' any source stuff. Many errors pop up:

Similar to this:



> looking for cc...not found
> looking for gcc...not found
> ...
> (5-6 similar lines)
> ...



Do I have to set a path? What path? I cant even find where the fcukin compiler is....


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

mobo = mother board

I dont know if Live cds accept compiling etc... Feel sorry for you, somethings terribly strange, all distros work without a hitch for me :[


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG I found the solution!!!



> #modprobe rtl8139/8139too/8139cp



*Now a new problem*

The 8139too ad 8139cp module don't work...and When I try it on rtl8139, this error comes up:



> FATAL: rtl8139 module not found



Help!! Where can I find the module...

Venom dude upload the module file somehow from /lib/modules/(version of linux)/kernel/net

ARGHHHHHH....even the live cd doesnt have the module...


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Erm, my kernel is 2.6.15.26 ok.

Pardon my noobishness,, but which is the one you want ?
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/9425/screenshotzt9.png

Dude, the Live CD lacks a lot of stuff, please try to install and see, doesnt hurt does it? Even it all goes futile there are professional ones like SuSe and FC5 out there.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 5, 2006)

z fighter:
 i am gonna to try my luck on fc 5 this time , cancelled ubuntu 6.06 as
u ve said it also dont detected tha lan card,have u installed it or checked 
from live cd without installling,
fc5 shud sove my and yours problem i think .
so try out fc 5 .


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Erm, my kernel is 2.6.15.26 ok.
> 
> Pardon my noobishness,, but which is the one you want ?
> *img213.imageshack.us/img213/9425/screenshotzt9.png
> ...



try searching for rtl8139.ko file...Dunno where it should be...but it is somewhere...

And I never wanted to download a live CD...I did it unknowingly 

The mirror didnt tell me that it was a live CD.

Anyway, Now I'm trying my luck on Suse 



> z fighter:
> i am gonna to try my luck on fc 5 this time , cancelled ubuntu 6.06 as
> u ve said it also dont detected tha lan card,have u installed it or checked
> from live cd without installling,
> ...



I've installed from the Live CD, but still nothing...

I'll be trying on SuSe 10.1 since I've had some bad experience with FC4 in teh past.

Still, if the LAN Card works out on FC, Let me know


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey, Ubuntu disks are live as well as support install, dont you see an install button on your desktop ?

I searched for it but cant find, i mean that normal search, cant you point me to a specific loc?


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 6, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Hey, Ubuntu disks are live as well as support install, dont you see an install button on your desktop ?
> 
> I searched for it but cant find, i mean that normal search, cant you point me to a specific loc?




Serach in teh File System


----------



## mehulved (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you give me the output of 

```
lsmod
```


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Serach in teh File System


Done that, no results, do I have to do it as root? I think not though.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 6, 2006)

This is teh output of teh lsmod command + mod stuff:



> ultimate@ultimate:~$ sudo modprobe 8139too
> Password:
> ultimate@ultimate:~$ sudo modprobe 8139cp
> ultimate@ultimate:~$ sudo modprobe rtl8139
> ...



Yay Screenshots....!!!
Venom: Here is the module folder...

*ihost.za.net/files/4/Screenshot.png

I searched for '8139' in the Filesystem and then two results poped up. Right click>Open folder (sorta glitch...If you go directly to that folder...You wont be able to view the .ko files)

Here is device manager unknown: *ihost.za.net/files/4/Screenshot-1.png

And here is what happens when I try the ubuntu Driver database. It hangs on the Network step: *ihost.za.net/files/4/Screenshot-2.png


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Dude thats the same folder I showed and asked where in... cant find these there


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 6, 2006)

*Login in as Root*


----------



## mehulved (Aug 6, 2006)

The kernel module is surely loaded. As you can see it yourself

```
mii 5888 2 [b]8139cp,8139too[/b]
```
Can you tell us about which net connection are you using and how did you configure?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> I am giving free info domain to whoever helps me out!


 

what a bribe 
its not a paid forum dear. so we will try our level best to help u out without a bribe. what if u want to give it. so u can do that also


----------



## Venom (Aug 7, 2006)

qwerty@qwerty:~$ sudo dir /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ 
8021q      bridge  ieee80211         irda       netrom  sctp
appletalk  core    ieee80211_1_1_13  key        packet  sunrpc
atm        dccp    ipv4              lapb       rose    wanrouter
ax25       decnet  ipv6              llc        rxrpc   x25
bluetooth  econet  ipx               netfilter  sched   xfrm

See... No such files at all, I feel you are using the L-CD, install and try dude.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 7, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> qwerty@qwerty:*~$* sudo dir /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/
> 8021q      bridge  ieee80211         irda       netrom  sctp
> appletalk  core    ieee80211_1_1_13  key        packet  sunrpc
> atm        dccp    ipv4              lapb       rose    wanrouter
> ...





			
				ultimate said:
			
		

> *Login* in as Root


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 7, 2006)

i read someware that u will try FC5.. if yes the tell us here...

in FC5 u have 'make' also.

and u can compile the drivers. i have had that problem of realtech with FC4 on my laptop. was unable to install the drivers.
you should have kernel-source (now kernel-devel) rpms installed.

download and install these. without these u cannot compile using make.

and if it is still Ubuntu then hardluck...

anyways here it goes.. i had done lots of research in the same matter u may try it:

it does say here that the card is supported....
*wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards

ther must me some settings problem that we are not able to identify.
or may be there is some other compatibility issue... 
check to see if anything other connected thru PCI is detected?
----------------------------------
please tell output of this cmds:

```
lspci -v
lspci | grep Eth
lsmod | grep 8139
```
and see of something like this is there(in output of 1st one)

```
0000:06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C /8139C+ (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Compex FN22-3(A) LinxPRO Ethernet Adapter
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
        Memory at ff510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
        Expansion ROM at ff500000 [disabled] [size=64K]
        Capabilities: <available only to root>
```
----------------------------------------
and try to boot kernel with must be "noapic acpi=off" option. must be "noapic acpi=off" not "noapci acpi=off"(common typo)
----------------------------------------
read this somewere:

Try adding a line to /etc/iftab file with your cards MAC address:
eg:
eth0 mac 00:0f:ea:74:27:e6 arp 1

MAC address is sometimes written on the card or can be optained from windows. I'm busy grasping at straws here.
----------------------------------------
somewere deep inside the internet:


> Laptop: Toshiba M55-S1001 (rtl8139c wired ethernet)
> Chipset: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> pccid: 0000:04:06.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)
> Driver: Originally from *www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_dtlViewDL.jsp?soid=1044678&moid=1311519 Toshiba driver does not work by default! Use this *www.voxpopulimedia.com/pub/ToshibaM55-rtl8139-WinXP-ndis.tar.gz modified file instead!
> Other: Switched to ndis driver because standard driver (8139too) has problem with timing out on large files. Tested working on Ubuntu Dapper Drake. Before installing, unload existing 8139too and other drivers with "sudo rmmod 8139cp 8139too mii"


-----------------------------------------
put an entry for eth1(whatever ur card is like eth0,eth1.. in /proc/net/dev)  into /etc/network/interfaces as follows:


```
auto lo eth1

iface eth1 inet static
        address 192.168.100.1
        netmask 255.255.255.0
```
----------------------------------------
some says 


> May I suggest you start over, reinstall. This time, at the FIRST boot prompt when the installation is about to begin - type 'linux acpi=off' (without the quote marks), hit enter.
> Your installation will proceed smoothly and normally, your integrated network card will be configured under DHCP (without any intervention on your part) and you'll join the happy group of Ubuntu 5.10 users.


----------------------------------------
It could be IRQ conflict prob due to auto irq assign from bios.. try manual IRQ settings

after that the card may get recognized if there are no errors in dmesg.
losmod should list the driver rtl8139 as used=1

see cat /proc/interrupts which shows eth0's IRQ like 'IRQ3' and improvise via bios.
ifconfig should list eth0 u shld be able to ping the network and the internet.
------------------------------------------
Do a search for linux-image in Synaptic and see what version of the kernel you are running and if a newer one is available. I'd recommend trying a newer kernel if there is a 2.6.11 kernel listed there as a first attempt. If you can't get to the Internet from that machine then you'll somehow have to get this file(*packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/linux-image-2.6.11-1-386) onto the machine and install it manually (using the dpkg -i packagename.deb command).
------------------------------------------

this is all i could dig up from my gigantic collection of research...and the net.

hope something helps...


----------



## Venom (Aug 7, 2006)

I cant login as root in my Ubuntu, even if the thing is enabled it says invalid username and the sudo dir works the same way.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 7, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> I cant login as root in my Ubuntu




```
sudo -s -H
```


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

qwerty@qwerty:~$ sudo -s -H
Password:
root@qwerty:/home/qwerty# sudo dir /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/
8021q      bridge  ieee80211         irda       netrom  sctp
appletalk  core    ieee80211_1_1_13  key        packet  sunrpc
atm        dccp    ipv4              lapb       rose    wanrouter
ax25       decnet  ipv6              llc        rxrpc   x25
bluetooth  econet  ipx               netfilter  sched   xfrm


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 8, 2006)

> qwerty@qwerty:~$ sudo -s -H
> Password:
> root@qwerty:/home/qwerty# sudo dir /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/
> 8021q bridge ieee80211 irda netrom sctp
> ...



I told u to login as root...about 3 times...

Anyway, Try this trick, Search (Place>Search for Files) for _8139_ in the Filesystem. Right click > Open Folder if any results (.ko) appears.



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i read someware that u will try FC5.. if yes the tell us here...
> 
> in FC5 u have 'make' also.
> 
> ...



When I try


```
lspci -v
lspci | grep Eth
lsmod | grep 8139
```

My NIC shows as an Unknown Ethernet Controller...
For the last one some 'mii' is using both 8139too and 8139cp modules.

Where can I find teh MAC address

I tried reinstalling with the older Ubuntu 5.10 cd. I put the 'linux acpi=off' command. BUT the error that the Network card is still UNDETECTED! 

Also, the during the installation it asks me to enter some PCMCIA (?) comnfiguration. Is it gotta do something with that?


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah ok, searched but found just two modules, 8139cp.ko, 8139too.ko

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/7567/screenshotru9.png


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah well...No solution so far...

I'll check if the card is connected correctly tommorow...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 10, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Where can I find teh MAC address



please read my post carefully. i put in a lot of effort and time to compile and write it.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> MAC address is sometimes written on the card or can be optained from windows.


 try "ipconfig /all" at the command prompt.

then try this


> Try adding a line to /etc/iftab file with your cards MAC address:
> eg:
> eth0 mac 00:0f:ea:74:27:e6 arp 1



There is no sure way of doing this but if u r really serious about getting ur NIC to work then u have to experiment with all the different methods in my post. And try to write a email to the NIC manufacturer.

BTW all the parts divided by the dotted lines are individual methods so dont think that u have to do all of them. start trying one by one.


----------

